#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Any scholership

## riyumon007

I pass out diploma in mech.engneering .then i pass LET (Latral Entry Test) for direct entry to B-Tech II nd year.pls replay .if i have any scholership   Riyas (Islam , OBC)

----------


## icscinfo

There is a Competitive Exam named Indian Crown Scholar Championship which can provide a very good financial Support to the Students from 5th standard to Postgraduate students because they are going to conduct this competition in three categories like below-
1. Junior Category--- from 5th to 8th
2. Middle Category-- from 9th to 12th
3 Senior Category--- from Graduation to Post Graduation and any professional course or those who are preparing for any competitive exam.
Note. those who are preparing for any competitive exam have to produce a verification letter form any coaching institute from where they are doing their preparations.

Exam will be held in three rounds:- 1. Qualifying Round 
                                                   2. Main Exam
                                                   3. Personal Interview Round

For more details about this Competition please Follow the Official Link of Indian Crown Scholar Championship

https://www.facebook.com/IndianCrownScholarChampionship

I think Every body will get benefit from this news who are in search of any scholarship or any other financial help.

----------

